
Nuts and Bolts for an online Start-up. - underwear
http://www.ourdailybriefs.com
======
underwear
I'm beta testing a gift concept for women. It's a line of edgy underwear to
give your BFF. I am looking for cost effective ways to market them
organically. Can anyone recommend a great omnichannel app to help build
community. We have a good content strategy but I would love some
recommendations on must have apps/process/considerations etc. Any lessons
learned from other startups would be wonderful. THANKS

